# What meat to smoke this weekend



## r2 builders (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey All,

I've done brisket, beef ribs and prime rib but I am looking for some different cut of beef to smoke this weekend.

Any ideas gang?

r2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2017)

Pulled Beef from Smoked Chuck is good eats. Smoked Fajita Marinated Flank Steak or Skirt is tasty. Thick racks of Chuck Short Ribs, bones 2 to 5 from above the Brisket, is always a winner. Then the Cali favorite...Tri-Tip, smoked and grill seared med/rare is popular...JJ


----------



## sauced (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh yes...do a chuck roast is real good, also can make burnt ends from the Chuck roast.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 16, 2017)

Chuckies are great and they make for some killer sammichs!


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 16, 2017)

Chuck Roast it is then.
I'll check the site for recipes 

Keep you updated with Q-view.

Thanks,

r2


----------



## lancep (Jun 16, 2017)

I'll give another vote for chuck. I'd love to try a tri-tip but can't seem to find one around here.


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks all,

Would you give me a primer on burnt ends, haven't done them before.

Thanks,

r2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2017)

The original is literally the nearly burnt ends and/or the leftovers from a smoked brisket, or other meat, cut in bite sized chunks, seasoned with more rub and smoked again until quite dark and nearly falling apart tender. The 2 Cheater methods are to 1, smoke your meat to 190+, cut it into pieces, add rub and smoke until very well done, burnt, and nearly falling apart tender. These are DRY with a heavy bark. Method 2 is similar, 190, chunks, rub, but are tossed in BBQ Sauce and smoked until the chunks are tender and the Q Sauce is caramelized, essentially WET Burnt Ends. Both are tasty just a matter of you being a Crunchy Bark Shark or you like beef more tender and Saucy...JJ


----------



## smoking4fun (Jun 16, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The original is literally the nearly burnt ends and/or the leftovers from a smoked brisket, or other meat, cut in bite sized chunks, seasoned with more rub and smoked again until quite dark and nearly falling apart tender. The 2 Cheater methods are to 1, smoke your meat to 190+, cut it into pieces, add rub and smoke until very well done, burnt, and nearly falling apart tender. These are DRY with a heavy bark. Method 2 is similar, 190, chunks, rub, but are tossed in BBQ Sauce and smoked until the chunks are tender and the Q Sauce is caramelized, essentially WET Burnt Ends. Both are tasty just a matter of you being a Crunchy Bark Shark or you like beef more tender and Saucy...JJ


JJ - I like EVERYTHING a bit saucy!  I do prefer the wet burnt ends myself...but if you can find a tri-tip, I'd toss that in for a nice medium-rare and then reverse sear the outside and you'll have some awesome meals (because leftover tri-tip with eggs in teh morning is killer too).


----------



## tallbm (Jun 17, 2017)

Well if you want to go beef and something you haven't done you could do a cow tongue and then make tacos out of it!!!

Mmmmmmm beef tongue is sooooo good!


----------



## theyankeesmoker (Jun 17, 2017)

You guys are geniuses. I'll be doing chuck roast now this weekend, along with pulled pork brisket, and ribs.


----------



## natej (Jun 17, 2017)

What to smoke.. prob the most pondered question by myself and many others im sure! If you ever feel the need to try something different, try beef cheeks, they have the texture of brisket point, loads of connective tissue, beautiful beefy flavor and cant beat the price!


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 17, 2017)

Picked up a 3lb Chuck roast.
Rubbed it with W sauce and spog.













2017-06-17-10-51-20.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Jun 17, 2017






In the offset around 11am.

4 hour mark.













2017-06-17-16-18-09.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Jun 17, 2017






Into a foil pan at 160 degrees with Apple juice, bourbon and W sauce.

Out of the smoker at 191 degrees to rest.

Final results.













2017-06-17-19-31-14.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Jun 17, 2017






Plated with boiled red potatoes and asparagus. 













2017-06-17-19-35-08.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Jun 17, 2017






The Chuckie came out really good!
Moist, tender and tasty.

Very happy with the whole smoke.

r2


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 17, 2017)

More info I should have included:

Offset smoker.
Used the minion method with kingsford charcoal and mesquite lump charcoal.
Kept the cook chamber around 280 degrees.
Total smoke time was around 7 hours.
Used a Thermo pro TP08 dual probe.
Can't think of anything else pertinent to the smoke.
Let me know if there are any questions.

r2


----------



## sauced (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice job....Looks delicious!


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks!
It was very tasty!

r2


----------



## theyankeesmoker (Jun 18, 2017)

Alright, brisket and pulled pork today.













20170618_162308.jpg



__ theyankeesmoker
__ Jun 18, 2017


















20170618_162306.jpg



__ theyankeesmoker
__ Jun 18, 2017


















20170618_121108.jpg



__ theyankeesmoker
__ Jun 18, 2017


















20170618_081615.jpg



__ theyankeesmoker
__ Jun 18, 2017


















20170617_202146.jpg



__ theyankeesmoker
__ Jun 18, 2017


















20170617_200823.jpg



__ theyankeesmoker
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks tasty,li love boiled redskins!


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks mucho.

Not sure why there is a Brisket reply to my thread?


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks mucho.

Not sure why there is a Brisket and pulled pork reply to my thread?


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 18, 2017)

Must be what meat Yankee is smoking this weekend.


----------



## theyankeesmoker (Jun 18, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Thanks mucho.
> 
> Not sure why there is a Brisket and pulled pork reply to my thread?



Don't know about anyone else, but I get too excited about my meat I post by compulsion. Apologies if I offended


----------



## r2 builders (Jun 18, 2017)

No offense taken at all, not a bit.
I was just curious.


----------

